# Office 2007 Classic Menu



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

For those who hate the Ribbon in Office 2007, here's a solution which adds the Classic menu we've all been used to in other Office versions. It works very well and helps enormously while you are getting to grips with the Ribbon.

http://www.addintools.com/english/menuoffice/default.htm


----------

